
CPU BattleTanks - vmorgulis
http://pddring.github.io/cpu-battle-tank/
======
aparadja
I think this would be much easier to appreciate and understand if the idea was
first explained in text.

Now the user lands on a page with a grid, a tank and some control arrows, with
no idea how all of it relates to CPUs. I'm sure the whole thing is rich and
deep, but it's probably lost on most of the visitors.

~~~
pddring
Thanks-good point. I've added a brief welcome message. I made this for a
couple of lessons teaching about low level programming and how CPUs work for
my Y9 CS students before getting them started with python. Very surprised to
see it on here!

------
daimoc
A link to the wiki page [https://github.com/pddring/cpu-battle-
tank/wiki](https://github.com/pddring/cpu-battle-tank/wiki) should be better
than main page to explain what is CPU BatteTanks.

------
smoyer
For the first twenty years of my career I was an embedded systems engineer
(hardware and software) - thanks for bringing back lots of good memories!

------
empressplay
I got to level three but the program is blank and I can't find any
documentation as to what the "special" instructions are.

~~~
caf
In the code editor window, if you expand the "Output" frame the two drop-downs
tell you the numbers of the available output devices (argument to the OUT
mnemonic) and for the output device you select, the number of the commands it
accepts (in the accumulator register).

------
TwoBit
The control pad system is broken. It doesn't do what I tell it to, and often
does other unexpected things. Firefox 43.0.1 on Windows.

~~~
caf
Does it help knowing that it's not "move up/down/left/right" but "move
forward/backward" (the up and down arrows) and "rotate body clockwise/anti-
clockwise" (the right and left arrows)?

~~~
ajuc
It still rotates weirdly, it goes 0->-90 by turning 270 degrees instead of -90
(it's just animation bug, but very confusing).

Also there's no obvious connection to CPU until level 2, and level 1 is
boring. If not for the hn comments I would assume "shitty tank game" and
stopped playing after 2 minutes.

------
mschuster91
It 'd be great if one could use the keyboard. Mouse input sucks hard.

